# ATI driver installation failed, need standard VGA driver adapter



## Kmezz (Feb 23, 2009)

I recently downgraded my laptop from Vista to Xp with a version of XP i downloaded off of the internet. Mostly everything runs smoothly, except dxdiag doesn't even recognize that there is a graphics card in, so i cant watch dvds/play certain games and install my drivers properly. I am on an alienware laptop with an ATI mobile radeon 9600/9700 (M10/M11) graphics card. Everest was able to recognize that. 

When i try to install the drivers or catalyst, it comes up with an error, then i click the error again and it says something like "failed to install. try using standard VGA driver adapter first" I uninstalled it,and tried reinstalling it again, and the same problem came up. 

Can anyone help me with my problem? It'd be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Kmezz (Feb 23, 2009)

okay, so my friend recommended that i go to display and mess around with the settings there. then i disabled the VGA card to try to install the other card. Now if i try to boot windows normally i get the windows logo, and then it makes the startup noise and goes to black screen. When i try to boot in safe mode i just get a lot of text.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

can't help as this is an illegal version of XP


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

HI,
Mcninjaguy is correct, we can not assist you.
It is against the *RULES*

THREAD CLOSED!

Bill


----------

